
Ask HN: What do you think of an account sharing platform？ - Windson
I don&#x27;t want to waste another weekend to build a product no one need that is why I&#x27;m asking for advice here. I&#x27;m trying to build an account sharing platform like &quot;Together Price&quot;, which lets users find others why want to buy the same online courses or join the family plan.<p>Target users:<p>- Users who find the courses&#x2F;accounts are too expensive, they can find someone to split the bill and learn together.<p>- Users who want to find people to join family plans (Like Switch family plan).<p>Problems:<p>- Legal problems. Some online courses platform don&#x27;t want users to share their accounts (Like Leetcode).<p>- Cheating problems. One of the users (admin) has all authority of the account (When he&#x2F;she creates the account he&#x2F;she may fill a backup email to reset the password anytime). The platform may ask the user to auth its third-party account (Github&#x2F;twitter) before being an admin.<p>How do you think about this idea? Any comments are welcome :D
======
Lorenz-Kraft
The legal implications seem to be a deal breaker. Even if you don't earn any
money, you are most likely to receive a cease and desist letter and have to
pay. Even if its a fun project, its not funny anymore if you have to pay your
entire life.

